# Goth Girl



## E. Zamora (Sep 2, 2014)

Perched in high rafters
with her little murder
of delicate crows,
she wrote sad verse,
sketching skulls
and insects in the margins
of her diary.

That last summer,
before the scattering,
I saw her at the bonfire, a lone
bird hovering beyond
the edges of the common
flock; we flew

across the field
of flowering corn
and she gave in, swearing
I was the first, but I had my
doubts, as she spread her
wings with such ease.

Kissing the raven
tattoo on her breast, skin
winter pale in June,
the spark of moonlight
from the silver
in her tongue, hair spiked,
shining like black
talons; in her grip, I fell.

Seasons later, still 
falling, hopelessly; 
such is the beauty 
beneath her dark and mysterious
plumage.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 2, 2014)

Not the ending I expected.


----------



## Firemajic (Sep 2, 2014)

Esteban--I am a huge fan of your poetry. I respect the sensitive way you handled the subject. Delicately penned and intriguing to read.A very well crafted poem leaving alot to the reader's imagination.  Peace...Jul


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Sep 2, 2014)

Love it! 

Though I think you may want to re-read line 4. You're missing an "a" or need to make verse plural.


----------



## E. Zamora (Sep 4, 2014)

Kevin, thanks for reading. What did you expect? 

Firemajic, I'm glad you liked it. Thank you for reading.

Pidgeon4, thanks for the read and the love.  A definition of verse is a group of or collection of poems.

Cheers, all.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 4, 2014)

. 





> What did you expect?


 Not love. I was pleasantly surprised. Very.


----------



## E. Zamora (Sep 5, 2014)

Kevin, I see. This is a tribute to my better half, although she gave up her goth trappings a good while back. In fact when I met her she was only sporting the last vestiges of it, but just enough to frighten my parents. 

Cheers, 

Esteban


----------



## Gumby (Sep 5, 2014)

Lovely work, Esteban. As always.  

I've been with my hubby for many years, but I still feel that hot flicker of our first attraction, can still picture him as he was then, so this resonates with me.


----------



## aj47 (Sep 5, 2014)

All I can say is falling is flying without wings.


----------



## TKent (Sep 5, 2014)

Great stuff!


----------



## Nellie (Sep 5, 2014)

Nice tribute to your wife, leaving us guessing the whole time. Love your writing.


----------



## escorial (Sep 6, 2014)

cool man


----------



## E. Zamora (Sep 8, 2014)

Gumby, thanks. Glad it worked for you and that could relate.

Astroannie, very poetic and very true!

Tkent, thanks for reading and commenting!

Nellie, thanks for reading and thanks for the encouraging comment.

Escorial, cool is good. I'll take that any day.

Cheers, all.

Esteban


----------



## Fats Velvet (Sep 8, 2014)

I have nothing to critique.  The poem is perfect.


----------



## qwertyportne (Sep 8, 2014)

Everything flows together so smoothly. Not a word out of place. Thanks so much for posting this.


----------



## E. Zamora (Sep 11, 2014)

Fats that's awesome. Thanks!

Qwertyportne, thank you and you are welcome.

Sorry for the slow response. These threads go down the page so fast.


----------

